
Harvard students create Resistance School against Trump - malloryerik
https://www.resistanceschool.com/#resist
======
I_am_neo
That's an exclusive and totally new idea /s

------
artur_makly
here's one powerful tool for them :
[http://TrumpTweets.io](http://TrumpTweets.io)

